# [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?



## Icke&Er (15. November 2011)

*[Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Einleitung*

Enermax, jeder der sich mit PC-Hardware schon einmal etwas näher befasst oder sich einen eigenen Computer zusammengebaut hat, ist dieser Name ein Begriff. Speziell in Sachen Netzteilen hat sich Enermax in die Szene integrieren können und gehört dort auch zur Creme de la Creme. Ihre Netzteile stehen für Leistung und Effizenz, was sie über die Jahre immer wieder bewiesen haben. Für die unter euch, die sich sehr genau mit Computerhardware befassen, ist sicher auch aufgefallen, dass man Enermax auch im Bereich Kühlung vorfindet. Mit Lüfterserien und Gehäusen konnte Enermax bereits die Community überraschen und zeigen, dass sie einiges auf dem Kasten haben. In meinem heutigen Review nehme ich einen CPU-Kühler, um genauer zu sein den ETS-T40-VD, unter die PCGH-Lupe.

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch Anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen Sie direkt zum ausgewählten Unterpunkt. Bilder sind durch ein einfaches Anklicken vergrößerbar. Am Ende jedes Abschnittes befindet sich ein „zurück zum Verzeichnis“ Button, welcher euch direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückbringt.


*Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Erste Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage**Intel – Systeme*
*AMD – Systeme*​*Kühlleistung**Einleitung*
*Testsystem*
*Standardbelüftung*
*1x Referenzbelüftung*
*2x Referenzbelüftung*​*Fazit*
*Links*


*Danksagung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Enermax für die freundliche und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Testmusters bedanken.​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

[FONT=&quot]Enermax liefert den ETS-T40-VD in einem weiß-blauen und doch recht kompakten Pappkarton aus. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung kann man bereits auf den ersten Blick ein Abbild des Kühlers erkennen. Dadurch ist es möglich, sich schon ein erstes Bild über dessen Abmessungen oder auch über das Design zu machen. Desweiteren erkennt man, dass der Kühler mit einem Lüfter bestückt ist und über 4 Heatpipes verfügt. Rechts neben der Abbildung befindet sich noch die genaue Kühlerbezeichnung und eine Auflistung der unterstützten CPU-Plattformen. Dazu zählen i7 CPUs, i3 Prozessoren aus dem Hause Intel und natürlich auch AMD-Module werden unterstützt. Interessant finde ich aber den Vermerk "200+ W", was schon einige Vermutungen über seine mögliche Leistung zulässt. Eine CPU mit 200+ W ist schon nicht ohne und setzt einen guten Kühler voraus, um sie temperaturmäßig im grünen Bereich halten zu können. Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob der ETS-T40-VD so was auch stemmen kann. Dazu aber später mehr. Die Nebenseiten der Verpackung nutzt Enermax, um weiter Features des Kühlers aufzuzählen oder näher auf den Lieferumfang einzugehen. Sieht man sich die Informationen genauer an, fällt einem auf, dass dort immer die Rede von 3 Kühlervarianten ist. Den ETS-T40 Kühler gibt es nämlich in 3 Ausführungsvarianten. Diese unterscheiden sich im Grunde nur durch den Lüfter und/oder die Aufmachung. Im Grundaufbau sind alle drei Varianten gleich. Enermax unterscheidet namentlich in ETS-T40-TB, ETS-T40-TA und den ETS-T40-VD aus meinem Review. Wer sich mit den Daten auf den Seiten also genauer befasst, muss aufpassen, dass er auch bei dem Richtigen guckt. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass Enermax bei der Verpackung einen guten Job gemacht hat. Sie wirkt schlicht und nicht überladen.
Öffnet man nun die Klappe an der Verpackungsoberseite erhält man als erstes einen direkten Blick auf die Vorderseite des Lüfters. Dieser ist zusammen mit dem Kühler selber in der Mitte des Kartons postiert. Damit die beiden Komponenten beim Transport nicht hin- und her rutschen können, hat Enermax eine Papphalterungskonstruktion entwickelt. Diese hält den Kühler gut in Position und verhindert Transportschäden. In einer kleinen Nebenkammer befindet sich eine Tüte, in der sich das Montagematerial mitsamt Extras befindet. Sieht man sich das Montagematerial etwas genauer an, merkt man schnell, dass Enermax alles beilegt, was man für eine erfolgreiche Montage benötigt. Die Verarbeitung ist auf einem hohen Niveau und ich konnte bis auf ein paar kleine "Lackblasen" keine Verarbeitungsfehler finden. Auch ein zweites Paar Lüfterklemmen bzw. eine Tube mit Wärmeleitpaste liegt bei. Enermax verzichtet bei dem ETS-T40-VD auch auf eine Fülle von Extras wie z.B. eine Lüftersteuerung oder PWM-Adapter. Meiner Meinung nach finde ich das nicht weiter schlimm. Wer allerdings Features on Mass möchte, ist hier leider falsch. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass Enermax in Sachen Verpackung und Lieferumfang einen guten Job gemacht hat und sich durchaus mit der Konkurrenz messen kann.[/FONT]
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Erste Impressionen*


 In diesem Reviewabschnitt nehme ich das Aussehen des Kühlers und des Lüfters genauer unter die Lupe. Entnimmt man den ETS-T40-VD der Verpackung, fällt einem gleich auf, dass der Lüfter bereits an dem Kühler montiert ist. Bei den anderen Kühlern, welche ich bereits getestet habe, befand sich der Lüfter in einem Extrakarton. Als erstes möchte ich mich aber nur dem reinen Kühler zuwenden, welcher von seinen Abmaßen (139x70x160 mm) keine Rekorde aufstellen kann. Vergleichbar ist die Größe mit dem Thermalright True Spirit aus dem Hause Thermalright. Auch der Enermax Kühler ist eher in die Höhe gebaut und weist eine rechteckige Form auf. Desweiteren besitzt er viele, dicht beieinanderliegende Lamellenebenen. Diese dienen der Oberflächenvergrößerung und somit der Kühlleistung des Kühlers. Mit 52 Ebenen liegt der Kühler auf einem guten Niveau und sollte ausreichend Fläche für eine gute Kühlleistung mitbringen. Ob das aber auch der Fall ist, werdet ihr später sehen. Die Lamellenebenen werden von 4 Heatpipes durchzogen. 2 von diesen starten auf der linken Oberseite und verlaufen direkt nach unten in die Bodenplatte. Von dort geht es auf der anderen Seite wieder durch die Lamellen nach oben. Dort werden die Enden zusammengepresst, was Enermax technisch sehr gut umgesetzt hat. Die Enden sind nicht verbogen und weisen keine Defekte auf. Die anderen beiden legen den umgekehrten Weg zurück. Auffällig ist bei den Heatpipes, dass sie direkten Kontakt zu der CPU haben, was für eine bessere Wärmeaufnahme sorgen soll. Enermax verwendet, wie es auch üblich ist, Kupfer als Material, da dieses gute Wärmeleiteigenschaften aufweist. Kommt man von den Heatpipes nun zum Erscheinungsbild des Kühlers, fällt einem schnell das Stufenmuster auf. Der Kühler ist an den Außenrändern am dicksten und nimmt dann stufen- bzw. wellenförmig nach innen ab. Dies rundet das Erscheinungsbild des ETS-T40-VD ab und lockert das Design auf. Farblich hat Enermax auf eine teure und aufwendige Vollvernickelung des Kühlers verzichtet. Wer also Wert auf eine exklusive Optik legt, ist hier leider falsch. Nichts desto trotz ist das Erscheinungsbild des Enermax ETS-T40-VD gelungen und muss sich nicht verstecken.
Nun möchte ich mich dem Lüfter etwas genauer widmen, welcher der T.B.-Vegas-Serie zuzuordnen ist. Der Rahmen des Lüfters ist in einem dunklen Schwarz designed und die Lüfterblätter sind glasartig und durchsichtig gehalten. Ich finde diese Farbkombination passend und sie integriert sich gut in das Gesamtbild. Im Inneren des Lüfterrahmens ist schon eine Vielzahl von kleinen Elektronikbauteilen zu erkennen, was man beispielsweise in der Enermax Apollish-Serie vorfinden kann. Das lässt auf eine wahre Lichtershow schließen und das kann der Lüfter auch. Der Lüfter verfügt über insgesamt 11 Beleuchtungsmodi, welche von blinkend über drehend bis hin zu einer Mischbeleuchtung reicht. Umschalten kann man mit einem kleinen Taster, welcher sich an einem Extrakabel befindet. Ein Video der verschiedenen Betriebsarten möchte ich euch auch geben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zO0kXznLomE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*​ Abschließend kann man sagen, dass alles was dem Kühlkörper an optischen Highlights fehlt, wird durch den Lüfter kompensiert. Dieser ist in meinen Augen ein echter Hingucker und kann so manches öde Gehäuseinnenleben auffrischen. Nun aber genug der langen Worte, hier kommen die Bilder…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit der Thread nicht mit Bildern überflutet wird, befinden sich weitere Bilder im folgenden Spoiler.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Spezifikationen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich über die struckturmäßigen Gegebenheiten bzw. die Baufeatures des Enermax ETS-T40-VD genauer informieren möchte, sollte einen Blick in den folgenden Spoiler werfen.


Spoiler



_*1.) Vortex Generator Flow*_
 
Vortex-Generatoren finden bereits Verwendung in der Luftfahrtindustrie. Sie sorgen dafür, dass der Luftstrom möglichst eng an den Tragflächen entlang verläuft. Bei der Konstruktion der CPU-Kühler erkannten die Enermax-Produktentwickler,dass sich dieser Mechanismus hervorragend zur Optimierung der Heatpipe-Kühlung verwenden lässt. Durch kleine Spoiler auf den Lamellen des Kühlkörpers wird der Luftstrom eng an den Heatpipes entlang geführt. Auf diese Weise erreicht deutlich mehr kühle Luft die Rückseite der Heatpipes.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*2.) Stack Effect Flow (patentiert)*

 
Der Kamineffekt („Stack Effect“) ist ein natürliches, physikalisches Phänomen: Durch ihre geringere Dichte steigt warme Luft auf und hinterlässt einen Unterdruck, der wiederum kühlere Luft anzieht. Enermax macht sich diesen Effekt zunutze: Vier Öffnungen in der Mitte des Kühlkörpers brechen den Luftstrom und geben der warmen Luft in ihrem Rücken Raum zu entweichen. Die Hitzeabführung wird auf diese Weise beschleunigt.​[FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]

_*3.) Vacuum Effect Flow*_
  Auch der dritte Effekt beruht auf einer physikalischen Erscheinung. Das beste Beispiel ist ein Auto in Fahrt: Das Auto drückt Luft beiseite und hinterlässt einen Unterdruck. Luft aus der Umgebung wird angesogen, um den Druckunterschied auszugleichen. Dementsprechend sind die Seiten der Enermax CPU-Kühler
nicht vollständig geschlossen, sondern besitzen Öffnungen, über die kühlere Umgebungsluft inden Kühlkörper eingesogen werden kann.​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Montage*

*Intel – Systeme

* Auch bei dem Enermax ETS-T40-VD ist zu Beginn die mitgelieferte Backplate auf der Mainboardrückseite anzubringen. Dann nimmt man je einen Anti-Vibrationsring und steckt ihn auf den Abstandshalter. Dieser ist dann durch die passenden Halterungslöcher des Mainboards zu stecken und in die Backplate zu schrauben.  Nun nimmt man die kleineren Verstrebungen und setzt sie auf die andere Seite der Abstandshalter auf. Möchte man den Kühler parallel zu den Rambänken montieren, müssen die Verstrebungen auch parallel zu den Rambänken aufgesetzt werden. Soll der Kühler aber lieber parallel zu den PCIe-Slots verbaut werden, müssen die Verstrebungen auch parallel zu diesen aufgesetzt werden. Die Verstrebungen werden nun mit 4 Muttern festgeschraubt. Als nächstes kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden und mit der dicken Querverstrebung festgezogen werden. Im letzten Schritt wird der Lüfter angebracht und schon ist der Kühler einsatzbereit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ *
* *AMD – Systeme* 

Als zweites möchte ich eine kleine AMD-Montageanleitung geben. Auch hier ist zu Beginn die mitgelieferte Backplate auf der Mainboardrückseite anzubringen. Dann nimmt man je einen Anti-Vibrationsring und steckt in auf den Abstandshalter. Dieser ist dann durch die passenden Halterungslöcher des Mainboards zu stecken und in die Backplate zu schrauben.  Nun nimmt man die großen Verstrebungen und setzt sie auf die andere Seite der Abstandshalter auf. Möchte man den Kühler parallel zu den Rambänken montieren, müssen die Verstrebungen auch parallel zu den Rambänken aufgesetzt werden. Eine Montage parallel zu den PCIe-Slots ist bei AMD leider nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Die Verstrebungen werden nun mit 4 Muttern festgeschraubt. Als nächstes kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden und mit der dicken Querverstrebung festgezogen werden. Im letzten Schritt wird der Lüfter angebracht und schon ist der Kühler einsatzbereit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Kühlleistung* 

*Einleitung*

Bei einem CPU-Kühler kommt es nicht nur auf das Aussehen oder den Lieferumfang an und deshalb werde ich die einzelnen Kühler durch einen abgestimmten und gleichbleibenden Parcour schicken. Somit ist es möglich, eine Vergleichbarkeit zu erreichen und die Kühler können besser eingeschätzt werden. Zu Beginn wird der Kühler mit der mitgelieferten Standardbelüftung auf die Probe gestellt. Anschließend folgen noch Tests mit passenden Referenzlüftern. Die Messung bezüglich der Standardbelüftung wird auch durchgeführt, sollte dem Lieferumfang kein Extralüfter beiliegen. In diesem Fall muss sich der Kühler ohne einen Lüfter der CPU entgegenstellen und zeigen, was er im lüfterlosen Betrieb kann. Liegt dem Testkühler allerdings ein Lüfter bei, so wird auch dieser im Standardbelüftungstest verwendet. Die Referenzbelüftungstests unterteilen sich in die Messung mit nur einem Referenzlüfter und die Messung mit zwei Referenzlüftern. Sollte der Kühler bereits standardmäßig mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet sein, so entfällt der Test mit nur einem Referenzlüfter. Die Größe der Lüfter hängt vom Standardlüfter ab. Das bedeutet, wenn der Kühler z.B. einen 120mm Lüfter besitzt, setzen sich die Referenzlüfter auch aus 120mm Lüftern zusammen. Als 120mm Referenzbelüftung kommen ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex (1500 rpm @ 100%) und bei der 140mm Referenzbelüftung ein/zwei Enermax (1300 rpm @ 100%) zum Einsatz.
Um bei dem Test unsinnige oder verfälschende Werte auszuschließen, wurde jeder der Tests 2x ausgeführt. Dabei wurde der Kühler neu montiert und wieder auf die Ausgangsposition gebracht. Als Wärmeleitpaste wird die Arctic Silver 5 verwendet, so dass auch hier die Vergleichbarkeit erhalten bleibt. Da mir der Punkt „Vergleichbarkeit“ sehr wichtig ist, werden alle Temperaturen als Deltawerte angegeben. Dabei werden alle Kerne der CPU zu 100% ausgelastet und verharren 30min in diesem Zustand. Am Ende werden die maximalen Temperaturen addiert und durch die Anzahl der Kerne dividiert. Nun wird noch die Raumtemperatur abgezogen und schon sind die Werte unabhängig von der vorherrschenden Raumtemperatur. Somit ist eine Vergleichbarkeit unter den einzelnen Kühlern gewährleistet.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Testsystem*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Standardbelüftung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

In diesem Untertest muss sich der Enermax ETS-T40-VD mit dem ausgeliefertem Lüfter einem auf 4,5 GHz übertakteten Intel Core i5 2500K stellen. Aus der obigen Tabelle kann man schnell erkennen, dass er sich im guten Mittelfeld eingereiht hat. Er konnte sich vor den Thermalright Archon platzieren, was ich sehr überraschend finde, da er über ganze 2 Heatpipes weniger verfügt. Nichts desto trotz erreicht er beim „Auto“ Setting einen Wert von 37,3 °C und liegt somit ganze 1,2 °C vor dem Archon. Auch bei den Settings „50%“ und „100%“ zeichnet sich ein ähnliches Bild ab. Dem Archon ist der Enermax klar überlegen, muss sich aber dessen neuerer Version, dem Thermalright True Spirit 140, geschlagen geben. Dieser hat knapp die Nase vorn und kühlte meinen Testaufbau im Schnitt 1 °C besser. Trotzdem finde ich, dass der Enermax ETS-T40-VD einen guten Job geleistet hat und sich eine gute Position in der Rangliste erkämpft. Ich denke einen großen Teil dabei hat der Enermaxlüfter aus der T.B. Vegas-Serie beigetragen. Dieser weist ein hohes Drehzahlband und einen guten Durchsatz auf. Somit kann er den Kühler in jeder Lage mit ausreichend Frischluft versorgen, was sich positiv auf die Temperaturen auswirkt. Positiv ist mir hier auch die Lautstärke aufgefallen, welche auch bei höherer Drehzahl noch in einem angemessenen Rahmen bleibt. Meiner Meinung nach spielt Enermax mit dem Lüfter der Standardbelüftung einen cleveren Trumpf aus.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*1x Referenzbelüftung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
In dem zweiten Untertest wird nun der Standardlüfter gegen einen Referenzlüfter getauscht. Sieht man sich auch hier die passende Ranglistengrafik an, fällt einem sofort auf, dass der Enermax einen Platz abgerutscht ist. Er muss sich in diesem Untertest hinter dem Thermalright Archon einreihen. Seine Temperaturen steigen hier sogar an und verbessern sich nicht. In den meisten Tests ist dies zwar umgekehrt, aber lässt sich bei dem ETS-T40-VD erklären. Der Referenzlüfter besitzt eine maximale Drehzahl von 1500 rpm, was aber 300 rpm weniger ist als der Standardlüfter des Enermax. Somit sinkt auch das nutzbare Drehzahlband und zu allem Überfluss sinkt auch der Luftdurchsatz. Dies ist eine Erklärung für den Leistungseinbruch. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle aber hervorheben, dass der Kühler keineswegs schlechte Werte produziert. Im Setting „50%“ erreicht er eine Temperatur von 39,3 °C, beim „Auto“ Setting sind es 39 °C und bei „100%“ 37,5 °C. Diese Werte sind speziell bei der Größe und der Kühlausstattung des ETS-T40-VD sehr ordentliche Werte. Meiner Meinung nach macht es aber wenig Sinn, den Standardlüfter gegen einen anderen(einzelnen Lüfter) zu tauschen, da der mitgelieferte bereits sehr gut auf den Kühler abgestimmt ist.  

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*2x Referenzbelüftung* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ In diesem letzten Untertest werden dem CPU-Kühler zwei Referenzlüfter zur Seite gestellt, um das Letzte an Leistung aus ihm herauszukitzeln. Hier verrät die Grafik, dass der Enermax ETS-T40-VD wieder an dem Thermalright Archon vorbeiziehen konnte. Der Kühler skaliert gut auf ein großes Drehzahlband bzw. auf guten Luftdurchsatz. Leider hat es aber trotzdem nicht gereicht um auch noch an dem zweiten Thermalright Kühler, dem True Spirit 140, vorbeizuziehen. Betreibt man den Enermax mit 50% Lüfterdrehzahl, so erreicht er eine Temperatur von 37,1 °C. Somit kann er sich sogar an dem „Auto“ Setting mit der Standardbelüftung vorbeischieben. So ist es auch möglich die Geräuschkulisse zu senken, da die Drehzahl geringer ist. Im „Auto“ Setting mir zwei Referenzlüftern kommt der Kühler auf einen Wert von 35,8 °C und kann somit an allen Settings mit nur einem Lüfter vorbeikühlen. Lässt man die beiden Lüfter nun sogar mit 100% laufen, kann der ETS-T40-VD seinen Bestwert erreichen und schafft eine Temperatur von 35,5 °C. Man kann sehen, dass es durchaus möglich ist, mit einem zweiten Lüfter das ein oder andere °C herauszuquetschen. Nichts desto trotz muss man sich hier auch vor Augen halten, das der Unterschied eher gering ausfällt. Ob sich die Extrakosten lohnen, muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Fazit*


Mit dem ETS-T40-VD hat es Enermax geschafft einen guten und leistungsstarken CPU-Kühler abzuliefern. Er kann in vielen Situationen überzeugen und bringt zusätzlich einiges an schicken Features mit. In Sachen Temperaturwerten konnte er sich im oberen Mittelfeld einreihen und sogar bekannte Größen wie den Archon aus dem Hause Thermalright hinter sich lassen. Dies ist Enermax hoch anzurechnen, da sie in der CPU-Kühlerbranche noch zu den Newcomern gehören. Einen Pluspunkt sehe ich auch bei den Abmessungen des Kühlers, da dieser weder stark in die Höhe noch in die Breite ragt. Somit geht er den meisten Montage- bzw. Kollisionsproblemen aus dem Weg. Er sollte ohne Probleme in die meisten handelsüblichen Tower passen und auch in Punkto Speicherinkompatibilität sehe ich hier keine Probleme. Der Lüfter ragt nicht über die Rambänke und selbst die etwas weiter wegstehenden Lüfterklemmen machen keine Probleme. In Sachen Optik werden sich bei dem Enermaxkühler jedoch die Massen spalten. Viele User legen derzeit Wert auf eine schöne Vollvernickelung oder dergleichen, wo der Kühler nicht mithalten kann. Mich stört das eher weniger, da man z.B. bei einem Doppellüfterbetrieb eh nur sehr wenig von dem ETS-T40-VD sieht. An dieser Stelle muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie wichtig ihm dieser Punkt ist. Was dem Kühler vielleicht an Optik im Rohbau fehlt, kompensiert der schicke Enermaxlüfter. Dieser kann mit seiner Vielzahl an Beleuchtungsmodi überzeugen und macht zusätzlich in Sachen Leistung alles richtig. Ich denke, wer bei dem Lüfter keine passende Einstellung findet, ist selber schuld. Mir persönlich hat es speziell der zweifarbige Betrieb angetan.
Desweiteren ist auch die ausgesprochen gute Verarbeitungsqualität des Kühlers zu erwähnen, welche sich durchaus mit den eingesessenen Kühlergrößen messen kann. Mir sind, bis auf kleine „Lackfehler“ an den Halterungen, keine Patzer aufgefallen. So gelingt die kinderleichte Montage jedem in nur wenigen Minuten, was ich sehr gut finde. Abschließend kann ich behaupten, dass mich der Enermax ETS-T40-VD überrascht hat und speziell in den Punkten Größen/Leistungsverhältnis sowie Standardbelüftung beeindruckt hat. Berücksichtigt man dann noch einen Startpreis von rund 32€ (Stand 23.11.2011) hat sich der ETS-T40-VD den „Gold-Star“ verdient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Links

*Enermax Homepage

ETS-T40 Infoseite

ETS-T40-VD im Preischeck

Enermax @ facebook

*Icke&Er Reviews*
*

*zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*

Review geht online, viel Spaß damit 

MFG


----------



## Uter (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*

Nach dem ersten Überfliegen muss ich sagen, dass der Test wie immer sehr gut aussieht. 

Eine Frage hab ich aber trotzdem noch: Wie hast du den Kryos getestet? Also mit welchen anderen Komponenten? (Sorry, falls ich das auf die Schnelle überlesen haben sollte.)


----------



## Icke&Er (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*

Danke 

Die Kryos habe ich mit einem Phobya 480-Quad-Radi und dieser Pumpen/AGB-Combi im Betrieb. Da kann man sicher noch einiges rausholen, aber der Wert dient eher als Extremvergleich und hat auch wenig/keinen Einfluss auf den Vergleich unter den Luftkühlern.

MFG


----------



## Slurax (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*

Ein wirklich schöner Test! 

Das Einzige, was ich vermisse ist die Lautstärke.
Wenn es dir technisch möglich ist, wäre es echt spitze, wenn du da noch einen kurzen Nachtrag machen könntest 


Ansonsten wie schon gesagt sehr schön!


----------



## Icke&Er (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*

In Punkto Lautstärke muss ich noch passen, aber ein Lautstärkenmessgerät steht auf der Weihnachtswunschliste ganz oben 

MFG


----------



## poiu (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*

@Icke&Er erwarte von so einem dB Messgerät nicht zuviel, die einfachen fangen bei 30dB an usw. 

ich würde dir sogar eher empfehlen subjektiv die Lautstärke einzuordnen

orthy macht das zB ganz gut: Orthy.de » Blog-Archiv » das gigantische 120mm-Lüfter-RoundUp (Update #15)

schöner Test


----------



## Icke&Er (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*

Hi poiu,

das habe ich auch schon mitbekommen, dass man die meisten dB-Messgeräte in die Tonne treten kann. Bin gerade auch am überlegen wie ich das subjektive mit dem messbaren kombinieren kann 

Grüße


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*

also im Idle eher sinnlos, aber wenn wenn du unterscheiden willst welcher lauter ist @vollspeed 



> Mir sind, bis auf kleine „Lackfehler“ an den Halterungen,



die ist nicht lackiert sondern vernickelt

PS um kühler muss ich sagen der sieht unscheinbar aus kühlt aber ganz ordentlich


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Enermax ETS-T40-VD im PCGHX-Check - Lichterparty für deine CPU?*

Letzens auf der Seite von Xigmatek gewesen und bei einem der Kühler kam mir die Halterung irgendwie bekannt vor



XIGMATEK


http://www.xigmatek.com/de/console/uploadfiles/Image/product/VenusSD1266/venussd1266-fp11.jpg


----------

